# Duda Matlab Informacion 3D



## TheNemesix (Feb 16, 2008)

Estoy buscando información sobre funciones con las que pueda obtener información tridimensional de una imagen en MATLAB.

Rogaria que alguien que supiera, me indicara funciones, o sitios donde puedo investigar, porque estoy muy perdido en el tema. Gracias.


----------



## ELCHAVO (Feb 16, 2008)

en el mismo matlab, hay ejemplos.


----------



## TheNemesix (Feb 16, 2008)

Esque estoy intentando hacer un proyecto titulado: Obtener información Tridimensional a partir de imagenes de piel de pacientes. 
Dicho proyecto servira para obtener datos de pacientes con posible cancer de piel. 

Bueno, el problema es que no se mucho de matlab. Lo unico que quiero saber es si me podiais indicar funciones para obtener información 3D, a partir de una imagen. 
He olisqueado en la pagina de mathworks, y he encontrado un par de funciones llamadas: 
Analyze75información 
Analize75read 

Sabes como se usan?
Hay alguna funcion mas acorde con lo que quiero hacer?
Por favor si alguno supiera algo del tema con un poquito para tener donde empezar e investigar se lo agradeceria.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Feb 17, 2008)

siento no poderte ayudar mis conocimientos de matlab son basico pero mira esto,es solo una curiosidad

http://www.volunteerlabrat.com/default.html?goto=welcome.html           (la pagina despista)
http://hackedgadgets.com/2008/01/25/milk-and-legos-3d-scanner/


----------



## TheNemesix (Feb 17, 2008)

Jajajaja, gracias, pero eso no me ayuda!

Un saludo!


----------



## Eduhxc (Abr 2, 2008)

Podrias especificar  un poco que tipo de información necesitas?



chao


----------

